# Kostenloser Microsoft-Virenscanner bootet von CD und USB



## Newsfeed (1 Juni 2011)

Microsoft hat mit dem Standalone System Sweeper eine Live-CD auf Basis von Windows PE herausgegeben, mit der man Windows-Systeme im Verdachtsfall auf Virenbefall überprüfen kann. Auf Wunsch bootet das Livesystem auch vom USB-Stick.

Weiterlesen...


----------

